# Spong Coffee Grinder size 2



## andygill (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi

I recently bought a Spong Coffee Grinder size 2 from eBay UK.

When I use it with my stove top espresso maker it is coming out really black.

Does it sound like I am not grinding the coffee beans correctly, or am I burning the coffee on the stove top.

Thanks for your help.

Andy


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You may be grinding too fine for the brewing method.

Try a coarser grind to see if this reduces the amount of sludge (causing the blackness in the coffee) in the cup.


----------

